# How much for a Locust Breeding Cage?



## karma_llama (Jan 4, 2009)

How much would you expect to pay for an Aluminium and glass locust breeding cage. Has two light fittings and removable lid?

22 inches high, 15 inches square width and depth

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/33/locustcage.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/88/locusty.jpg/


----------



## bigboidae (Aug 30, 2011)

are you looking to buy one of these or thinking of selling ? iv seen these a few times but never been able to get a hold of some.


----------



## karma_llama (Jan 4, 2009)

i have that one in the photos to sell but have no idea how much to charge for it


----------

